# Libertango by Astor Piazzolla



## CypressWillow (Apr 2, 2013)

An amazing piece. Piazzolla's original version (not the later one he did with Yo Yo Ma) is magical. And there's a version by The Cello Project that I also love. Another cover is one by a symphony orchestra from, I think, Albania.


----------



## Ebab (Mar 9, 2013)

Speaking of "Libertango" covers:






Someone wrote that Miss Jones was hitting notes like "on a search-and-destroy mission" -- but who cares when it's done in style?


----------



## CypressWillow (Apr 2, 2013)

I also like this trumpet version by Tine Thing Helseth:


----------

